# Pinarello Veneto



## ltb185 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all

I rebuilt this frame with a bunch of new old stock parts i bought of Ebay, it is a Pinarello Veneto and i think it is a 1981.

Very happy with the way it has come up and the ride is very nice

I don't get enough time to ride it as much as i would like to but it is always a pleasure when i do

you can see more pics hear - http://velospace.org/node/5512


----------

